# New Member



## Hammond670458 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all I would just like to introduce myself, My name is Nigel and have just took delivery of my first Audi tt. I've purchased a 2003 53 plate V6 Quattro DSG in Avus Silver and am keen to get involved with the conversations on the Forum. Thanks Hammond670458. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nigel, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Check out the V6 Community page.
Steve


----------



## Hammond670458 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I will check out the v6 community page Steve.


----------

